# Need Advice on Replacing Nylon Slide Ways on DoAll Surface Grinder



## Joe-R (Dec 4, 2021)

Hi all, 

I need to replace the nylon slide ways on my surface grinder but I have two issues.
1) I don't have a clue on where to buy the replacements for DoAll machines.
2) I need some idea of what to do if and when I find suitable replacements.

I assume the old ones would have to be removed with heat and carefully scraped off, then prep the surfaces and glue on the new ones.
I'm not sure what needs to be done after that, would I need to resurface the new nylon? Or are the new nylon ways accurate enough to just use as they come? 

The existing nylon is still fairly thick but they have shallow grooves in them, most likely from grinding dust mixed in with way oil. 
Manual says to use 10 weight oil with nylon slides so that's what I have. 

I would appreciate any advice anyone has to offer!! 

Joe


----------



## jwmelvin (Dec 4, 2021)

I don’t know your grinder but my little toolmaker grinder had Teflon tape on the ways, which I was able to buy new from McMaster. Is the nylon an adhesive tape?


----------



## Joe-R (Dec 4, 2021)

I don't think it's tape, it's probably .050" thick. 
How thick is the tape you're referring to?

Thanks!


----------



## benmychree (Dec 4, 2021)

I would think that Turcite/Rulon would be the best choice,


----------



## Joe-R (Dec 4, 2021)

Thanks, Ben

Turcite sounds like a good option, I'll have to do some studying on what thickness to use and how to apply it.
I've never used it before so it will be a learning experience for me.

Thanks again

Joe


----------



## jwmelvin (Dec 5, 2021)

Joe-R said:


> I don't think it's tape, it's probably .050" thick.
> How thick is the tape you're referring to?
> 
> Thanks!



The tape I used is thin, like 0.011” if I remember. McMaster has a variety of anti friction tape.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Dec 5, 2021)

For a while many builders used white Nylon that was .010  and it was vulcanized on at the factories.   Its hard to get it to stick in the field compared to epoxying on Rulon.  You can buy .010" Rulon.  I buy my glue on materials and the glue from https://www.tstar.com/


----------



## Richard King 2 (Dec 7, 2021)

I also replied in the grinder forum


----------

